# BCS: calendar building



## cetigne

Ciao svima,

Kako biste preveli izraz *calendar building*? To su objekti poput piramida, građeni na osnovu poznavanja zvijezda i planeta. Da li ima smisla da ostavim kao kalendarske građevine/objekti?

Hvala puno!


----------



## cetigne

P.s. u stvari to nijesu samo astronomski opservatoriji već i hramovi svih vrsta itd (neki datum je uvijek u pitanju)


----------



## Brainiac

Zdravo!

Da li bi mogao da mi kažeš gde si našao taj naziv - knjiga i autor? Možeš li da postuješ članak ili još malo informacija o tim objektima, a još bolje - sliku/slike tih objekata?

Nisam nikada srela taj naziv, ali pretpostavljam da se misli na podgrupu sakralnih objekata.

Da li je reč o arhitekturi starog Egipta? Ili civilizacije Maja (ili pak neke treće)?

Da li je knjiga pisana od strane istoričara/teoretičara arhitekture ili je pak vezana za astronomiju, hronoligiju, religiju i sl.?

Ja ne pamtim da postoji taj tip građevine. Pogledala sam u više rečnika (Oxford dictionary of architecture i njemu slični), tog naziva nema.
Tačno je da su objekti građeni u skladu sa tadašnjim znanjem astrologije, ali nisu nazivani po njoj.


----------



## cetigne

Knjiga u kojoj se nalazi je Sol Power (autori Stefan i Sophia Behling jesu teoretičari arhitekture), a citat glasi ovako: "Calendar Building. The well-being and productivity of natural solar collection was one of the main concerns of early civilisations. In order to secure life-style and reproduction, questions of when it would rain and how much the sun would shine were crucial to survival. Some *calendar buildings are astrological structures, others are temples to shelter the gods. Temples were economic as well as religious institutions".* 
Sasvim je moguće da je izraz potpuno nov, i da bi se mogao uvesti kao takav u arhitektonski pojmovnik.


----------



## cetigne

calendar building se ne pojavljuje više u ovoj knjizi


----------



## Brainiac

A kako onda znaš da su bili oblika piramide? Tj. nisu oblika piramide već poput egipatskih piramida koje su uzimale u obzir položaj nebejskih tela i tadašnje zakone i  proračune astronomije, koja je upletena u njihovu umetnost i religiju.

Ali koliko sam ja razumela članak i stekla utisak o temi, ovde se radi o nastajanju solarne arhitekture i korišćenje sunca kao izvor energije u drevnim ljudskim naseobinama, starijim od tj. pratečama egipatskih piramida, još vrlo primitivnoj gde ne postoji separacija između sakralnih i ekonomskih objekata, svetilišta i poljoprivrednih zgrada. Ovo dođe kao ambar-hram. 

Kada si pomenuo datume i astrologiju/ astronomiju, pali su mi na pamet ceremonijalni objekti, ali izgleda da ni to nije u pitanju - ne konkretni datumi već godišnja doba, delovi godine (doba žetve npr.). Kalendar u tom smislu - poljoprivreda, štednja, skladištanje, korišćenje prirode, klime, geografijskih karakteristika i sl. ne datuma u smislu kalendara praznika. Ovo zadnje je tek kasnije dodato, verovatno.

Ja bih to prevela malo opisno, ne baš "kalendaski objekti"... npr. _Drevna zdanja bazirana na kalendaru/godišnjaku_. Pa npr. mahom su bila ekonomskog karaktera, dok su neka poprimala karakter sakralnih objekata/religijskih institucija (mada ovo "religijska institucija" je prejaka reč, daleko od toga da su tada postojala tako razvijena organizacija da bi pominjali ili uvodili "instituciju", bolje možda "ustanova"... mada je i to jako, po meni).

P.S. Zanimljivo je da je knjiga objavljena 1996, moj rečnik 2006. a kupljen pre dve godine, nije bilo novijih izdanja. Mnogi autori stvaraju svoju terminologiju i tako žele da uvedu svoje ime, sa svojim pojmovima, u istoriju (da zvučim grubo!)
Za sada ne znam kako dalje da ti poognem, ali ako naiđem na nešto u vezi ovoga, javljam ti!


----------



## cetigne

Hvala puno. Piramide sam navela (navela, f.  jer je ovaj maltene dopuna prethodnog (jednako kratkog) teksta o njima, kao da se daje sugestija da takve objekte treba nazvati tim izrazom. 
I meni smetaju pojedini pokušaji uvođenja terminologije, ali ovu knjigu je naručio Norman Foster i napisao predgovor za nju. Koliko god se nekim izrazima protivili u početku, na kraju im se dozvoli postojanje. A nije baš da je knjiga pretenciozna, naprotiv.
Ono zbog čega se protivim datom izrazu (tj. tražim bolje rješenje  jeste što on ne pokriva mistički i istorijski kvalitet same građevine... u tom smislu je siromašan, ali mislim da autorima nije bila namjera da prikažu svu tu slojevitost.


----------



## Brainiac

Sir Norman Foster, arhitekta koji je postao plemić ... pa ne bi me začudilo da im je pozajmio svoje ime da ih učini slavnim. 
Slažem se sa tobom da izraz zvuči skromno. No ako je to knjiga o solarnoj arhitekturi, koja je aktuelna, ja bih tu knjigu klasifikovala kao tehničnu, ne istorijsku. Ako prati istoriju razvoja solarne arhitekture, onda poprima dimenziju istorije arhitekture, ali verujem da i tada ima više inžinjerstva nego li umetnosti, istorije umetnosti ili istorije graditeljstva.... Ajde kada je prevedeš, da je pročitam jednog dana!


----------

